# Meldahl Dam (Ohio side)



## catfisherbrad (Mar 9, 2006)

Me and a buddy went sauger fishing today at Meldahl. I caught total of 3, largest was about 1lb maybe. This little guy was the first catch, about the size of my minnow ha.


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

Is that a zebco slingshot you are using


----------



## sgaw (Jan 15, 2008)

River looks alittle high and muddy. Spot any boat fishing near the wall or any boats at all.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Were you out there fishing with Moxley? He has been all about catching those sauger haha.


----------



## catfisherbrad (Mar 9, 2006)

fishdealer04 said:


> Were you out there fishing with Moxley? He has been all about catching those sauger haha.


Yep! Sure was. He is a cool dude and got me into sauger fishing


----------

